# Jensen Radio



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

How do I get that beeping to stop?? Every time I push a button, the darn radio beeps....
When will it end?

Bob


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is how I got rid of the Jensen beep: clickity


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Here is how I got rid of the Jensen beep: clickity


Yeah...thought about THAT for sure.

But, just got an answer from Brian Woods at Jensen: _"Press and hold the AUDIO button for ~ 3 seconds and you will see the
option for the BEEP. Use the VOLUME UP or DOWN to change this to BEEP
OFF. This will get rid of the confirmation beep."_
Oddly enough this actually worked!

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Here is how I got rid of the Jensen beep: clickity


Yeah...thought about THAT for sure.

But, just got an answer from Brian Woods at Jensen: _"Press and hold the AUDIO button for ~ 3 seconds and you will see the
option for the BEEP. Use the VOLUME UP or DOWN to change this to BEEP
OFF. This will get rid of the confirmation beep."_
Oddly enough this actually worked!

Bob








[/quote]

Problem stated
Problem solved.
Problem & solution shared.

Isn't life grand as an Outbacker?!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Here is how I got rid of the Jensen beep: clickity


Yeah...thought about THAT for sure.

But, just got an answer from Brian Woods at Jensen: _"Press and hold the AUDIO button for ~ 3 seconds and you will see the
option for the BEEP. Use the VOLUME UP or DOWN to change this to BEEP
OFF. This will get rid of the confirmation beep."_
Oddly enough this actually worked!

Bob








[/quote]

Problem stated
Problem solved.
Problem & solution shared.

Isn't life grand as an Outbacker?!
[/quote]

As my DM-in-Law would say, "It _IS_, isn't it?"

Bob


----------

